# HITA scan--very high refraction rate



## boljet (Oct 15, 2002)

For two months I have been having severe 'spasms' in my upper right side, towards the back. They are quite similar to the 'contractions' that are felt in labor. Sometimes there is pain under the rib cage, however, it's not severe. Three times I had chest pains that I had to take shallow breaths because of the pain (very short lived though).I've had ultrasound, upper gi, hita, and hita w/cck. The hita w/cck came back at a 91%. The Dr said this is very high and it could be that my gallbladder is 'overworking' and that could be what's causing the problem. At this point he doesn't want to take it out at all (I agree) and is sending me to another Dr to rule out IBS. My questions are:>Has anyone ever had a result that high? If so, what was the course of action taken?>Could this be from stress? My son died a few months ago and I'm seeking custody for the children (they lived with us).....and there's even more than that. Once things settle could this just go away? I don't want to do another set of tests--especially the ones for IBS!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well mine is 15%. I think they might have to take mine out because I am also having symptoms. I am not sure that 91% is really high. That might be better than being too low but it sounds whether or high or low it can still cause problems.How often do you get the spasms. Are they related at all to what you eat?


----------



## boljet (Oct 15, 2002)

Sorry that you are having problems too. It sounds like you have an answer. Once your GB is removed, you will probably be free of your symptoms (after recovery).The spasms are there almost all of the time, however, they can get REAL tight (quite painful) sporadically. I have a very bad habit of not eating all day long until around 4, 5 or 6pm....whenever...I still get them during the day. A couple times it was so bad I almost went to ER. So, I can't say that food is 'causing' it, but it does seem to make it worse sometimes. That's why this is confusing. If my scan was 15%, having the pain that I do, I would get the GB removed in a heartbeat. It would be worth it for even the 'chance' at some relief!! It would not be wise for me to do it now. I was just wondering if this was a 'common' ratio.Thank you.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Just wanted to let you know that my HIDA scan ration was 53%. He said that was good and there is no problem there. Hope you get some answers and find relief soon. Have you tried prescription anti-spasmodics for the pain? Librax and Bentyl work wonders for me.Stacey


----------

